# Sinkhead would like to back/frontlight his Game Boy Color



## Sinkhead (Apr 21, 2009)

The one thing I miss is being able to play in the dark!

I've seen videos on YouTube of people taking the light out of a GBA SP, but I had a quick look in my brother's old one and I can't see how removing just the light is possible without damaging the entire screen, and I don't want to break the SP just for the sake of it, if I don't know whether it will definitely work.

Maybe I could modify a GBA Afterburner, but seeing as though I've not had any experience with those I don't know how they work and whether they'd fit at all.

I have been looking for the past few days, and there's plenty of original Game Boy mods, but I can't find a proper guide for back/frontlighting a GBC, so any ideas at all would be really helpful, especially if you've done something similar! Thanks.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm interested in this too, cause I lost my gameboy colour, and so I reordered one... should arrive soon.
This is all I found:
http://www.der-warst.de/seiten/gameboy-backlight.htm
http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-Mod-Your-Gameboy-Color/
read the comments on the instructables one.
Also, instructables probably has one... somewhere....

good luck!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 22, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this too, cause I lost my gameboy colour, and so I reordered one... should arrive soon.
> This is all I found:
> http://www.der-warst.de/seiten/gameboy-backlight.htm
> http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-Mod-Your-Gameboy-Color/
> ...


I saw those two, but with the first one it makes it clear that it's not for GBC, and neither will the second one. I'm pretty sure this is because the back of the GBC screen is opaque so the light can't pass through, which is why I was thinking of using the frontlight out of a GBA SP.

I've yet to work out how to remove the frontlight without damaging the SP though...

Thanks for your help, please let me know if you make any progress, and I'll do the same.


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 23, 2009)

I am thinking of doing this for my Gameboy Colour but I am also waiting for a cheap Gameboy Light to come on eBay (Gameboy Pocket with back light). They are pretty expensive though....


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 29, 2009)

I made some progress. I found a page in Japanese (translates pretty well in Google) explaining how to transplant a GBA SP Frontlight into the GBC, and a video showing the results.

I'll try it in the Summer Hols when I'll hopefully have the money for a GBA SP (don't want to break the one I currently have) and make a guide as I'm doing it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks, good luck.
I'm gonna look for a way to NOT use a GBASP screen, maybe I could buy a seperate front light...


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 29, 2009)

I've read you need to peel off the material that makes the screen opaque for the GBC to have a backlight.

Alternatively I had an attaching magnifying screen and light.

EDIT: Just found a kit for a frontlight for GBC, a bit expensive at $35 dollars but might be cheaper than a GBSP.

http://mash-mods.com/products/Mash-Mods%20...s/frontlightkit


----------

